# Shoulder width is purely genetic :(



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

Sorry for the double post but apparently people really thought I was seeking attention by putting pictures of me and saying I have bad genetics when in fact its the truth. The width of your shoulders is purely genetic and it cannot be changed even by adding 100 lbs of muscle. Just look at people like Kali Muscle and Phil Heath even tho they are mass monsters they still look narrow and tiny in person because their clavicle is narrow. I have the same problem and nothing can be done. Cant believe people dont see the difference between naturally wide shoulders and deltoids. See in this pic of me you can clearly see my natural shoulder width is pathetic and not much can be done to fix this and I dont want to look like kali muscle.... beefy and narrow is just gonna make me look narrower and it sucks 



http://imgur.com/vJj2CvG


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Train side delts, build wider shoulders. Why is this still a problem again?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

If that's you in the pic then I wouldn't say you were particularly narrow across the shoulders.

And if you think you are then it's time to suck it up and move on. Lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If you are serious about this then go and see a specialist in body dysmorphia.


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

GameofThrones said:


> Train side delts, build wider shoulders. Why is this still a problem again?


 you cannot build wider shoulder bones. Idk why people dont understand this. See perfect exemple of wide vs narrow clavicles . No amount of mass can compensate for narrow clavicles .



http://imgur.com/5tENVIV


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Make the most of what you have.. shoulder width is an illusion made by a narrow waist to a degree too.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

MercilessHammer said:


> you cannot build wider shoulder bones. Idk why people dont understand this. See perfect exemple of wide vs narrow clavicles . No amount of mass can compensate for narrow clavicles .
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5tENVIV


 FFS. I know you can't alter bone structure. But you can add muscle to your shoulders which will in turn make you wider even if you have a small frame.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

edit - i dont want a ban


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

you're right you do have narrow shoulders so you'll never be a pro or anything but you can still have a great physique


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

ellisrimmer said:


> you're right you do have narrow shoulders so you'll never be a pro or anything but you can still have a great physique


 I never wanted to be a pro but just have average width shoulders. it sucks being narrow.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MercilessHammer said:


> Just look at people like Kali Muscle and Phil Heath even tho they are mass monsters they still look narrow and tiny in person because their clavicle is narrow.


 Blimey! You're going to have serious issues coming to terms with your own physique if you think things like that!

But to state the obvious, training won't make your skeleton wider, but adding muscle mass to your shoulders will make you physically wider, and losing fat around your waist will give the appearance of being wider still.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drogon said:


> edit - i dont want a ban


 What did you say what did you sayyyy!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MercilessHammer said:


> I never wanted to be a pro but just have average width shoulders. it sucks being narrow.


 well it does suck but worse things can happen like having ginger hair or being short


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Blimey! You're going to have serious issues coming to terms with your own physique if you think things like that!
> 
> But to state the obvious, training won't make your skeleton wider, but adding muscle mass to your shoulders will make you physically wider, and losing fat around your waist will give the appearance of being wider still.


 I've heard steroids can alter the bone structure if I take enough of it, long term ? Should I just get on the gear ? I turned 20 not long ago but I started puberty around 16-17 which is late maybe I can still widen the skeleton if I abuse some drugs. I dont really care about side effects or anything as long as it works


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> I never wanted to be a pro but just have average width shoulders. it sucks being narrow.


 turn the negative into a positive mate

you can fit into small holes with your baby width.


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

ellisrimmer said:


> well it does suck but worse things can happen like having ginger hair or being short


 im 6'1'' , 185 cm. I would trade 2 inches of height for 2 inches of shoulders if I could. I think being narrow is worse than being short


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MercilessHammer said:


> im 6'1'' , 185 cm. I would trade 2 inches of height for 2 inches of shoulders if I could. I think being narrow is worse than being short


 5'11" is not short, it's above average, imagine if you were 5'6" like a proper girl height


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You're right, you can't change your frame or the width of your clavicles. But if you add some mass around your shoulders and upper back while keeping your waist tight you can create the illusion of looking much wider. Example (No this isn't an excuse to blow my own horn):


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

You are normal mate. Stop it and train.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> You're right, you can't change your frame or the width of your clavicles. But if you add some mass around your shoulders and upper back while keeping your waist tight you can create the illusion of looking much wider. Example (No this isn't an excuse to blow my own horn):


 Enough already jeez lol, you do look fantastic by the way


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

MercilessHammer said:


> Sorry for the double post but apparently people really thought I was seeking attention by putting pictures of me and saying I have bad genetics when in fact its the truth. The width of your shoulders is purely genetic and it cannot be changed even by adding 100 lbs of muscle. Just look at people like Kali Muscle and Phil Heath even tho they are mass monsters they still look narrow and tiny in person because their clavicle is narrow. I have the same problem and nothing can be done. Cant believe people dont see the difference between naturally wide shoulders and deltoids. See in this pic of me you can clearly see my natural shoulder width is pathetic and not much can be done to fix this and I dont want to look like kali muscle.... beefy and narrow is just gonna make me look narrower and it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vJj2CvG


 Read your first post and tbh it did seem like you were fishing for a compliment but whatever. If your now saying nothing can be done about it then why are you posting and what do you want us to do about it? Like you said, your narrow and nothing you can do......sooo?? Deal with it! It's like posting saying due to genetics I have a small penis and it sucks.....what the fvck can anybody else do about it?? It is what it is


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

MercilessHammer said:


> I've heard steroids can alter the bone structure if I take enough of it, long term ? Should I just get on the gear ? I turned 20 not long ago but I started puberty around 16-17 which is late maybe I can still widen the skeleton if I abuse some drugs. I dont really care about side effects or anything as long as it works


 Oh this comment IM OUT


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

MercilessHammer said:


> I've heard steroids can alter the bone structure if I take enough of it, long term ? Should I just get on the gear ? I turned 20 not long ago but I started puberty around 16-17 which is late maybe I can still widen the skeleton if I abuse some drugs.* I dont really care about side effects or anything as long as it works*


 ok go get little balls go with you shoulders i aint taking you seriously no more suicidal or not ime out


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

MercilessHammer said:


> I've heard steroids can alter the bone structure if I take enough of it, long term ? Should I just get on the gear ? I turned 20 not long ago but I started puberty around 16-17 which is late maybe I can still widen the skeleton if I abuse some drugs. I dont really care about side effects or anything as long as it works


 Wow! Wtf?!


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> You're right, you can't change your frame or the width of your clavicles. But if you add some mass around your shoulders and upper back while keeping your waist tight you can create the illusion of looking much wider. Example (No this isn't an excuse to blow my own horn):


 you were already wide before you started lifting so this is irrelevent to me. I have not seen a pic of someone who went from narrow to wide.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MercilessHammer said:


> I've heard steroids can alter the bone structure if I take enough of it, long term ? Should I just get on the gear ? I turned 20 not long ago but I started puberty around 16-17 which is late maybe I can still widen the skeleton if I abuse some drugs. I dont really care about side effects or anything as long as it works


 Stop trolling.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I do db shoulder press,machine press,lat raises and rear delts.....that's it and mine grew well

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBB726BvyZHy%2F


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

OP i dont see a problem with yours , are you fishing ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MercilessHammer said:


> you were already wide before you started lifting so this is irrelevent to me. I have not seen a pic of someone who went from narrow to wide.


 Google image search for Hilary Devey, she can go from narrow to extra wide without even training. She has the secret.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

There's always someone with better genetics, and always someone with worse. Looking at your photo, you should be more than grateful with your genetics, regardless of what you consider to be your weakness/limitation.

Whether or not you have a narrow frame or narrow shoulders - whatever it may be - there are plenty of guys and girls out there building amazing physiques despite that. Start being appreciative that you can train, that you can build muscle, that you have your limbs, that you can stand and walk, and that you are more than capable of making the best of what you have.

In the grand scheme of things though, I don't know what you're worried about. Thousands of people would wish to have what you have and I personally don't see any reason why you can't build even more to create the look you seem to want. This game is primarily about creating the illusion of size/proportion. It's the same as someone saying they're unhappy being a certain height... can't do anything about it so learn to be happy with it.


----------



## Hello214 (Apr 8, 2015)

I had the same problem as you, my shoulder width was my biggest problem so I worked on them the hardest.

Here are some before and after photos. My shoulders were a lot thinner than the 1st photo but that was the earliest photo I could find.

Now I'm working my traps hard because.. well you can see why..

View attachment IMG_1192.JPG


View attachment IMG_3485.JPG


View attachment IMG_3480.JPG


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> you were already wide before you started lifting so this is irrelevent to me. *I have not seen a pic of someone who went from narrow to wide*.


 You are now officially UKMs dumbest poster, thats quite an achievement with so few posts.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> *You are now officially UKMs dumbest poster*, thats quite an achievement with so few posts.


 ime on him,he aint taking my slot


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vetran said:


> ime on him,he aint taking my slot


 hes trolling, you retain the top spot due to the fact you are serious.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello214 said:


> I had the same problem as you, my shoulder width was my biggest problem so I worked on them the hardest.
> 
> Here are some before and after photos. My shoulders were a lot thinner than the 1st photo but that was the earliest photo I could find.
> 
> ...


 nice vest

FCUKING NOT


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> nice vest
> 
> FCUKING NOT


 still got the security tab on FFS, tightwad didnt even buy it.


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

RUDESTEW said:


> OP i dont see a problem with yours , ar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not trollling , you can clearly see in the picture that I have a narrow frame and nothing can be done Saying that muscle mass will fix the problem is being totally delusionnal.



Ultrasonic said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > still got the security tab on FFS, tightwad didnt even buy it.
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> I am not trollling , you can clearly see in the picture that I have a narrow frame and nothing can be done Saying that muscle mass will fix the problem is being totally delusionnal.


 so then you are f**ked, embrace your narrowness, you pinched clavicle clown.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

banzi said:


> so then you are f**ked, embrace your narrowness, you pinched clavicle clown.


 Awesome!! 

can imagine Samuel l Jackson sayin that before he offs someone


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I had narrow shoulders till I started smashing overhead press and side raises. Now I'm pretty wide considering I'm not even big anymore. If muscle doesn't equal width, then nobody would train.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Let's get this straight... Again.

You have narrow shoulders and SO DOES PHIL HEATH??? So you're bone structure is similar to the current mr Olympia and you're still whining?

Ban this c**t already.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I had narrow shoulders till I started smashing overhead press and side raises. Now I'm pretty wide considering I'm not even big anymore. If muscle doesn't equal width, then nobody would train.


 What happened mate? you get banged up?

You was genuinely wideeee at 15 odd stone, I remember seeing you and you almost looked to big, for your height tbf.


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

sen said:


> Let's get this straight... Again.
> 
> You have narrow shoulders and SO DOES PHIL HEATH??? So you're bone structure is similar to the current mr Olympia and you're still whining?
> 
> Ban this c**t already.


 I never said I wanted to look like Phil Heath, I just want to look average


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> I never said I wanted to look like Phil Heath, *I just want to look average*


 just give it another 3 or 4 years, you will make it.


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

banzi said:


> just give it another 3 or 4 years, you will make it.


 3 years is too long. I will get on steroids next year to see if it can help to make me less narrow. Im done with natural lifting its a joke with below average genetics.


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

You'll never be happy with your own size of you think Phil Heath looks small!

Trolllollol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree with OP

My shoulders are fcuking huge


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up but at the same time OP you are making my head hurt


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I do db shoulder press,machine press,lat raises and rear delts.....that's it and mine grew well
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBB726BvyZHy%2F


 Sexy mofo


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up but at the same time OP you are making my head hurt


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

Grunz said:


> You'll never be happy with your own size of you think Phil Heath looks small!
> 
> Trolllollol


 he does look small. and he is also 5'8''. Basically looks like a boy with muscles. Im 6'1'' so its not as bad but we are both narrow.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> 3 years is too long. I will get on steroids next year to see if it can help to make me less narrow. Im done with natural lifting its a joke with below average genetics.


 what you need to do is take the tyre off with two spoons and check around inside the wall of the tyre, it may be a small nail or broken glass thats causing the problem, buy a new inner tube as repairs dont always hold.

make sure you tighten the nuts fully when putting the wheel back on.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Pal if your obsessed with such a thing you have body dysmorphia, as someone aleady said. I dont see any problems with your shoulders. In fact, most people look a lot worse that you before they get seriously into lifting. How long have you been lifting?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry for the double post but apparently people really thought I was seeking attention by putting pictures of me and saying I have bad genitals when in fact its the truth


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

weaver said:


> Pal if your obsessed with such a thing you have body dysmorphia, as someone aleady said. I dont see any problems with your shoulders. In fact, most people look a lot worse that you before they get seriously into lifting. How long have you been lifting?


 been lifting for 7 months total without counting the 3 months I was injured


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MercilessHammer said:


> been lifting for 7 months total without counting the 3 months I was injured


 An unfortunate accident with a shoulder expander?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> An unfortunate accident with a shoulder expander?


 swallowed a coat hanger


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Train hard for 3 years then and only then report back


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Either OP is trolling... Either get the hell out of here...

Phil Heath a boy with muscles? Probably one of the bodybuilders with the best genetic ever!! With muscle bellies that are just awesome, compared by a no one, with body dysmorphia and clear premenstrual syndrome to a "boy with muscles"?

Do you even think bro?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sexy mofo


 Lol cheers mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Either OP is trolling... Either get the hell out of here...
> 
> Phil Heath a boy with muscles? Probably one of the bodybuilders with the best genetic ever!! With muscle bellies that are just awesome, compared by a no one, with body dysmorphia and clear premenstrual syndrome to a "boy with muscles"?
> 
> Do you even think bro?


 He has long muscle bellies. I like the peak on the bicep that you get with the shorter muscle belly. Its all subjective to the individual's preference IMO


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

MercilessHammer said:


> been lifting for 7 months total without counting the 3 months I was injured


 You've got a way better physique that mine in the 7 first months of training. Id say its better that 80% of all of those who've been training for only 7 months. "Bad genetics", "bad metabolism", "dont have time to do cardio" etc are stupid excusses made up. You problem is the amount of time youve been training. You dont get this shoulders like basketballs in 7 months.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He has long muscle bellies. I like the peak on the bicep that you get with the shorter muscle belly. Its all subjective to the individual's preference IMO


 Yes it is. A short bicep btw is usually also a small bicep... Be aware not to confuse a big long bicep that peaks when contracted with the ice cream ball bicep lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Yes it is. A short bicep btw is usually also a small bicep... Be aware not to confuse a big long bicep that peaks when contracted with the ice cream ball bicep lol


 I have long muscle bellies lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have long muscle bellies lol


 I thought it was one mass of belly?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought it was one mass of belly?


 shhh It is....I have the advantage over everyone :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> shhh It is....I have the advantage over everyone [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 We all know you're 5% really.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> We all know you're 5% really.


 +10


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> +10 [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=a3d0215de380b7549220b0779bd5f2276f35137fcc178ca2c594b9c6e5e3ed4b[/IMG]


 10/10 in the facial structure?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't believe this to be a real account - no way...


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

todai said:


> I don't believe this to be a real account - no way...


 it is real I usually post on bodybuilding forums but I made an account here aswell because why not. also I said im not a troll I have just a genetic curse and have been looking for advice on what I can do to make my shoulders appear normal


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MercilessHammer said:


> it is real I usually post on bodybuilding forums but I made an account here aswell because why not. also I said im not a troll I have just a genetic curse and have been looking for advice on what I can do to make my shoulders appear normal


 You aren't look for any advice, everyone has posted what to do and gave compliments etc on your other stupid post and here and you're not taking it in. then you're calling Phil Heath - small. 
you're essentially - fu**ing AT IT 
However yes i do agree, genetically you are weak and small boned, a beta male - your shoulders are s**t, infact from behind i'd mistake you as a female.

is that what you would like to hear?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Cute twink :wub:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MercilessHammer said:


> you were already wide before you started lifting so this is irrelevent to me. I have not seen a pic of someone who went from narrow to wide.


 But now he's wider.... how is that irrelevant?

Is it because you'd rather wallow in self pity and have an excuse for failing?


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

todai said:


> You aren't look for any advice, everyone has posted what to do and gave compliments etc on your other stupid post and here and you're not taking it in. then you're calling Phil Heath - small.
> you're essentially - fu**ing AT IT
> However yes i do agree, genetically you are weak and small boned, a beta male - your shoulders are s**t, infact from behind i'd mistake you as a female.
> 
> is that what you would like to hear?


 Yes my bone structure is very bad. Thats why I am getting on steroids next year and try to fix this this issue. How many 6'1'' females you see walking around? lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> *it is real I usually post on bodybuilding forums but I made an account here aswell because why not. also I said im not a troll* I have just a genetic curse and have been looking for advice on what I can do to make my shoulders appear normal


 trolls and denies trolling in one sentence, you are pretty weak mate.

Blatant trolling and subtle trolling dont mix mate, back to the drawing board with a new account for you, just try and stay with the one angle on your next try.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MercilessHammer said:


> Yes my bone structure is very bad. Thats why I am getting on steroids next year and try to fix this this issue. How many 6'1'' females you see walking around? lol.


 one at the start of this thread. Nobody cares you're getting on steroids, you asked information and then shunned the responses 
or are you here to say ohh I'm sad I'm getting on steroids, expecting people on here to be like your friends back home and say no don't do it, you look great? because thats probably not gonna get happen...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MercilessHammer said:


> Yes my bone structure is very bad. Thats why I am getting on steroids next year and try to fix this this issue. How many 6'1'' females you see walking around? lol.


 I would bum the life out of you mate

PM me

Xx


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> Yes my bone structure is very bad. Thats why I am getting on steroids next year and try to fix this this issue. How many 6'1'' females you see walking around? lol.


 Lifting weights/resistance training increases bone mass strength and density. 

Results of Clinical Experimental Research shows, weightlifting has the greatest impact on young people and adults under age 60, resulting in bone mass gains of 2 to 5 percent per year. For those ages 60 and older, typical bone mass increases from weightlifting were between 1 and 3 percent.

Time and continuity will resolve your issues. Only If you have the dedication and determination to do so. Your body adapts over time to the stresses you put it under.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> You're right, you can't change your frame or the width of your clavicles. But if you add some mass around your shoulders and upper back while keeping your waist tight you can create the illusion of looking much wider. Example (No this isn't an excuse to blow my own horn):


 perfect physique  good job


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lifting weights/resistance training increases bone mass strength and density.[IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]
> 
> Results of Clinical Experimental Research shows, weightlifting has the greatest impact on young people and adults under age 60, resulting in bone mass gains of 2 to 5 percent per year. For those ages 60 and older, typical bone mass increases from weightlifting were between 1 and 3 percent.
> 
> Time and continuity will resolve your issues. Only If you have the dedication and determination to do so. Your body adapts over time to the stresses you put it under.


 Not for the OP, he can't build on what he hasn't got. Haha


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

MercilessHammer said:


> Sorry for the double post but apparently people really thought I was seeking attention by putting pictures of me and saying I have bad genetics when in fact its the truth. The width of your shoulders is purely genetic and it cannot be changed even by adding 100 lbs of muscle. Just look at people like Kali Muscle and Phil Heath even tho they are mass monsters they still look narrow and tiny in person because their clavicle is narrow. I have the same problem and nothing can be done. Cant believe people dont see the difference between naturally wide shoulders and deltoids. See in this pic of me you can clearly see my natural shoulder width is pathetic and not much can be done to fix this and I dont want to look like kali muscle.... beefy and narrow is just gonna make me look narrower and it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vJj2CvG


 I totaly understand you , but on the picture you provide you're not that narrow. i am much worse then you unfortunately because both of my parents are really narrow shoulders .

I train my shoulders much more then the other parts of my body to get more mass but still i look narrow next of people with large clavicule but u can't do anything for that.. it's like waist size.

Just train them , use roids if u want to(more receptors in the shoulders) and you'll look better if u do it properly. but on the picture you provided you look good , i wouldn't have a complex with the body u have really..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Baka said:


> I totaly understand you , but on the picture you provide you're not that narrow. i am much worse then you unfortunately because both of my parents are really narrow shoulders .
> 
> I train my shoulders much more then the other parts of my body to get more mass but still i look narrow next of people with large clavicule but u can't do anything for that.. it's like waist size.
> 
> Just train them , use roids (more receptors in the shoulders) and you'll look better . but on the picture you provided you look good , i wouldn't have a complex with the body u have really..


 Nonsense, I'm way taller than both of my parents were and my long clavicles aren't something I was born with, I built them just like the Romans built up their empire. I didn't mean to build them though, they just built themselves to resist the stress I put them under...

i was born with my triceps though....


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello214 said:


> I had the same problem as you, my shoulder width was my biggest problem so I worked on them the hardest.
> 
> Here are some before and after photos. My shoulders were a lot thinner than the 1st photo but that was the earliest photo I could find.
> 
> ...


 What about traps though?


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nonsense, I'm way taller than both of my parents were and my long clavicles aren't something I was born with, I built them just like the Romans built up their empire. I didn't mean to build them though, they just built themselves to resist the stress I put them under...
> 
> i was born with my triceps though....


 you have to be trolling mate. you cannot build clavicles its like saying you built some height. If it was possible to get wider shoulders then it would be possible to become taller which is not so you obviously already had long clavicles


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MercilessHammer said:


> you have to be trolling mate. you cannot build clavicles its like saying you built some height. If it was possible to get wider shoulders then it would be possible to become taller which is not so you obviously already had long clavicles


 Say 'clavicles' one more time.


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

todai said:


> View attachment 126165
> 
> 
> I'm no where near the condition or size of these guys above but I do know its possible - I was even skinner i just couldn't be bothered trying to find my old photos of me as a younger boy - now stop being a bitch


 What exactly is possible? How many times I have to repeat clavicle lenght is genetic. it cannot become longer no matter what you do. Here's a pic of kali muscle next to rich piana and some random dude.



http://imgur.com/URw2uS0


Kali muscle is even narrower than me and it shows. He looks big in videos or in pictures but if you meet him in person you will see he has absolutly no shoulder width despite being over 240 lbs at 5'7''- 5'8''. He looks like a child next to rich piana who has wide clavicles .


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MercilessHammer said:


> What exactly is possible? How many times I have to repeat clavicle lenght is genetic. it cannot become longer no matter what you do. Here's a pic of kali muscle next to rich piana and some random dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its not possible to extend bones, whats possible is to create increased muscle mass around it to give the illusion... what exactly are you wanting to know here? why you fu**ing posting if you know the answer?

also look at kali muscle pose - he's shaved a few inches of either side but the type of pose he's doing, also rich is side on, also kali is smaller

you'd be a s**t judge too - and after seeing certain people placing at UKBBF you probably should go on that panel haha


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What are you hoping to achieve with this thread?

We know that clavicle width is genetic. We know that you can't change it. We know that you can create an illusion of width by working your shoulders and upper back.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> What are you hoping to achieve with this thread?
> 
> We know that clavicle width is genetic. We know that you can't change it. We know that you can create an illusion of width by working your shoulders and upper back.


 he's just wanting attention


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

todai said:


> its not possible to extend bones, whats possible is to create increased muscle mass around it to give the illusion... what exactly are you wanting to know here? why you fu**ing posting if you know the answer?
> 
> also look at kali muscle pose - he's shaved a few inches of either side but the type of pose he's doing, also rich is side on, also kali is smaller
> 
> you'd be a s**t judge too - and after seeing certain people placing at UKBBF you probably should go on that panel haha


 Okay here's another another pic of Kali muscle.


http://imgur.com/AGn5i07

 , You can see there's not even enough space to put another neck on each side of his shoulders while average male shoulder width there's space for 2 entiere heads on each side of the shoulders without even lifting weights. Kali muscle is at least 3 inches below average male shoulder width, Im about 1-1,5 inches narrower than the average male. But its a massive difference even just 1 inch it shows.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

At what point does someone's ridiculously inane posts constitute a ban-able offence?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> What exactly is possible? How many times I have to repeat clavicle lenght is genetic. it cannot become longer no matter what you do. Here's a pic of kali muscle next to rich piana and some random dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hate to be the bearer of bad news but having narrow shoulders means your going to get cancer to.

http://www.drmirkin.com/archive/7252.html


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MercilessHammer said:


> Okay here's another another pic of Kali muscle.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AGn5i07
> ...


 Who gives a fck you can't change it! All you can do is build your physique to give an illusion that's it.


----------



## takingnames (Mar 29, 2016)

MercilessHammer said:


> Okay here's another another pic of Kali muscle.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AGn5i07
> ...


 I heard only f**kboys and paedophiles are 1-1.5 inches narrower than the average male. You're s**t out of luck my froooond.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MercilessHammer said:


> Okay here's another another pic of Kali muscle.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AGn5i07
> ...


 It seriously sounds like you need a 'label' for these extremely narrow clavicles of yours.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Baka said:


> I totaly understand you , but on the picture you provide you're not that narrow. i am much worse then you unfortunately because both of my parents are really narrow shoulders .
> 
> I train my shoulders much more then the other parts of my body to get more mass but still i look narrow next of people with large clavicule but u can't do anything for that.. it's like waist size.
> 
> Just train them , use roids if u want to(more receptors in the shoulders) and you'll look better if u do it properly. but on the picture you provided you look good , i wouldn't have a complex with the body u have really..


 I train clavicles thrice a week and when I feel bad about how I look I just look at Ste......and realise how lucky I am lol


----------



## takingnames (Mar 29, 2016)

OP is one of three things

A. a troll

B. Someone with EXTREME body dysmorphia, in which case f*ck off from the internet and go see a shrink

C. A f*cking moron for asking questions, which he later knows all the answers to anyway and shuns every piece of advice handed his way and repeats himself over and over and over and over again

or D. All of the above


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I train clavicles thrice a week and when I feel bad about how I look I just look at Ste......and realise how lucky I am lol


 Well done, they can't grow if you don't train them, makes perfect sense to me, BB 101 .... nailed


----------



## MercilessHammer (May 11, 2016)

Kristina said:


> There's always someone with better genetics, and always someone with worse. Looking at your photo, you should be more than grateful with your genetics, regardless of what you consider to be your weakness/limitation.
> 
> Whether or not you have a narrow frame or narrow shoulders - whatever it may be - there are plenty of guys and girls out there building amazing physiques despite that. Start being appreciative that you can train, that you can build muscle, that you have your limbs, that you can stand and walk, and that you are more than capable of making the best of what you have.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things though, I don't know what you're worried about. Thousands of people would wish to have what you have and I personally don't see any reason why you can't build even more to create the look you seem to want. This game is primarily about creating the illusion of size/proportion. It's the same as someone saying they're unhappy being a certain height... can't do anything about it so learn to be happy with it.


 So I should compare myself to people without limbs and who cannot stand and walk? That's not very effective especially in bodybuilding whre I am trying to build a physique that stands out. But with below average genetics and shoulders its hard to do. Even my shorter friends have wider shoulders than me despite me being 6'1''


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

MercilessHammer said:


> So I should compare myself to people without limbs and who cannot stand and walk? That's not very effective especially in bodybuilding whre I am trying to build a physique that stands out. But with below average genetics and shoulders its hard to do. Even my shorter friends have wider shoulders than me despite me being 6'1''


 Are you ever going to stop wining about your fvcking shoulders and genetics? Seriously, your shoulders are normal, go and see a fvcking shrink, its all in your mind.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

MercilessSpammer.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Why is this thread still going.

Not even gona give you the complements you're so clearly fishing for :lol: .

Mad attention seeking wee poof.


----------

